# Yippeee!! First soap is actually selling?!!?!!



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, I actually made my first batch of soap a while ago. I wanted Cyndi Muller to critique it before I put it on the shelves of our milk house. As Cyndi gave it a 'thumbs up', I slipped them into baggies and wrote the scent on them and put them out there with the hopes that someone might actually try them. Ok, definitely NOT professional at all, but then the soap wasn't either. I had poured them into formula cans and then cut them length-wise and then width-wise so they look like half-moons. Not very uniform but then I just wanted to see what would happen. Now I'm hooked for sure and can't wait until DH gets my REAL mold done!!! :clap: -Catherine


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So Catherine, are they selling?? I don't think Morrison Farmer's Market has a soap maker there.

I love the half moon shape. It fits nice in your hand.

Yippee!!

eta: Kristany (granddaughter) hasn't had one bit of cradle cap and all she's been using is my soap. Is Kevin's gone since using your soap?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got them priced really cheap to get folks hooked. I hope the next batch is a bit more uniform with a nicer swirl on it. Perhaps this one won't ceaze on me? I'm hoping that DH will get the mold done, but I have plenty of formula containers for another batch. I've also been saving cappuchino cans as well. Since they're a bit smaller around, I'd probably leave them in circles.

-Catherine


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Get that recipe where you want it and you can charge more.

I have no qualms about selling my soaps for $6 a bar at the market ($5 at the farm). I've got 11 years of research in these soaps and they do exactly what I want them to do ... from newborns to the older kids of 90 yo!

Don't forget Pringles cans!!


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations! Soap is an awesome thing to add to an on-farm store. Mine sell quite well at my farm. I cut my teeth at the farmer's markets by selling soap. Then I added our meat and eggs. It's pretty easy to have a consistent supply of soap. We're working on having meat and eggs consistently available. Heather


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

YIPPEEEEE... DH finished my first log soap mold. It will make a 5 pound batch at a time. Now I just need to come up with a day where I can get him to watch the kids so I can get a batch made!! Yesterday's storms would have been a good day to do it, however we were without power, too!! I'd arther use my power stick than stand there stirring!! Call me lazy... Now to pick out my next scent and color... tee hee....
-Catherine


----------

